# FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE Perl 5.18 won't  install GD



## frankpeng (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to install GD in CPAN and it fails:


```
Manifying blib/man3/GD::Simple.3
  LDS/GD-2.50.tar.gz
  /usr/bin/make -- OK
Running make test
PERL_DL_NONLAZY=1 /usr/local/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::Command::MM" "-e" "test_harness(0, 'blib/lib', 'blib/arch')" t/*.t
t/GD.t ........ 1/12 Testing using png support.
t/GD.t ........ Failed 7/12 subtests
        (less 2 skipped subtests: 3 okay)
t/Polyline.t .. ok

Test Summary Report
-------------------
t/GD.t      (Wstat: 0 Tests: 12 Failed: 7)
  Failed tests:  2-7, 10
Files=2, Tests=13,  0 wallclock secs ( 0.02 usr  0.02 sys +  0.11 cusr  0.02 csys =  0.17 CPU)
Result: FAIL
Failed 1/2 test programs. 7/13 subtests failed.
*** [test_dynamic] Error code 255

Stop in /root/.cpan/build/GD-2.50-HERGvU.
  LDS/GD-2.50.tar.gz
  /usr/bin/make test -- NOT OK
//hint// to see the cpan-testers results for installing this module, try:
  reports LDS/GD-2.50.tar.gz
Running make install
  make test had returned bad status, won't install without force
Failed during this command:
 LDS/GD-2.50.tar.gz                           : make_test NO
```

Then I tried to upgrade in CPAN, it failed again.


```
Could not read metadata file. Falling back to other methods to determine prerequisites
Failed during this command:
 GBARR/IO-Tty-0.04.tar.gz                     : writemakefile NO '/usr/local/bin/perl Makefile.PL' returned status 65280
 JCRISTY/PerlMagick-6.86.tar.gz               : make NO

cpan[2]>
```

I used the port to install Perl and did not get any error messages. I cannot find any problem for Perl.


```
root@brampton:/usr/local/www/9.pccom.ca/sites/default/modules/first # perl -v

This is perl 5, version 18, subversion 1 (v5.18.1) built for amd64-freebsd

Copyright 1987-2013, Larry Wall
```


```
root@brampton:/usr/local/www/9.pccom.ca/sites/default/modules/first # perl -e 'print "hello\n";'
hello
root@brampton:/usr/local/www/9.pccom.ca/sites/default/modules/first #
```

I did not find any error when I make graphics/ImageMagick. Besides, I did a `portmaster -r perl`, it did not show errors. I just did a `portsnap fetch && portsnap extract` a moment ago.

Please help!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2013)

Why don't you simply install graphics/p5-GD?


----------



## frankpeng (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! Yours works!


----------



## unixengineer (Jun 26, 2014)

Concerning 
	
	



```
GBARR/IO-Tty-0.04.tar.gz                     : writemakefile NO '/usr/local/bin/perl Makefile.PL' returned status 65280
```

For this CPAN module, the problem is the *third* line of the Makefile.PL:


```
use ExtUtils::MakeMaker;

use Config qw(%Config &config_sh);
```

Nothing else is referenced from the %Config, however, so I changed this as follows:


```
use ExtUtils::MakeMaker;

use Config;
```
 
I then manually built, tested, and installed to module to get past this error:


```
$ /apps/perl5.20.0/bin/perl Makefile.PL
$ make
$ make test
$ make install
```

The problem is a demand for config_sh which does not exist in more recent CPAN config files... once this is installed, running `upgrade` then allows the next version of this module to be installed... 


```
Package namespace         installed    latest  in CPAN file
IO::Tty                        0.04      1.11  TODDR/IO-Tty-1.11.tar.gz
```

Hope this helps!

UNIX Engineer


----------

